# Webcomic: Rudek and the Bear



## pdonz (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi there  I've been on FA a little while, but I'm pretty new to the forum. I hope it's okay if I toot my horn.
I thought maybe some people here might be interested in my webcomic, Rudek and the Bear. It's set in 1929 on the Polish-Soviet border. 

http://zuzelandthefox.com/comic/introduction/

If anybody has critiques or suggestions, I'd love to hear them ^_^


----------



## danman (Nov 21, 2013)

What's the catch to this series? Seems racist


----------



## pdonz (Dec 11, 2013)

danman said:


> What's the catch to this series? Seems racist



Seems racist how? Some of the antagonist-type characters are pretty racist against the Belarusians, but that's because antagonists are typically not very nice people...

Or are you talking about something else? I don't want to offend anyone. Thanks!


----------



## Purochen (Jan 5, 2014)

Ha! I know it's a pretty old post, but I wanted to say the comic is highly amusing and I love the style. Nice clean website layout too!

It's still on-going right?


----------



## ChadJ (Jan 9, 2014)

I really like the art style and it is pretty funny .  Would love to see more of it.  When is the book coming out?


----------



## wando (Jan 12, 2014)

To Purochen, I guess it is, from my observation, it's updated every month or so, and the last comic was only two weeks ago


----------



## pdonz (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh wow I suck at checking this forum regularly  These lovely comments are from months ago! doh. Anyway, thank you 



> When is the book coming out?


I'm hoping fall 2014, but we'll see if I can stick to that schedule...


----------

